# Old steam engines for sale



## max corrigan (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this site a long time ago and stashed it with many other forgotten sites, very interesting old working steam engines, we tend to think (or i do) steam engines were massive machines such as locomotives and traction engines etc.but some of these are pretty small

Max...........
PS same site attached twice sorry 

View attachment various full size steam engines on sale.URL


View attachment various full size steam engines on sale.URL


----------

